# No Skype?



## doc1623 (Apr 19, 2015)

I understand net-im/skype4 is broken.. but it seems net-im/skype and net-im/skype-devel are broken as well.

Both seem to have the same issue in this thread
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/skype-2-1-0-81_1-1.48128/

I changed the Makefile
from

```
SUB_LIST+= VIDEO="/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so "
```
to

```
SUB_LIST+= VIDEO="/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so "
```

but I still get

```
exec: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so: not found
```

which I don't understand


```
find -x / -name v4l2convert\.so

/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
```

(note: I also tried the other one... it doesn't recognize it)

I now get a core dump trying to use net-im/skype using the "local" in the Makefile

I'm supposed to have an interview tomorrow over Skype... can anyone help?


----------



## User7 (Apr 19, 2015)

I tried install Skype too and I can't. I suggested you install Skype via LBC or in VirtualBox.


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 19, 2015)

User7 said:


> I tried install Skype too and I can't. I suggested you install Skype via LBC or in VirtualBox.


Sorry, LBC?


----------



## scottro (Apr 19, 2015)

I had to Google it too.  Linux Binary Compatibility, but the last I saw, that wasn't working these days.  (See some of the earlier links.)

I don't remember if I had luck using it in VirtualBox on FreeBSD, but I probably did.   However, as I'm old and grouchy in my old age, I probably wound up using Linux.


----------



## Oko (Apr 19, 2015)

scottro said:


> I don't remember if I had luck using it in VirtualBox on FreeBSD, but I probably did.   However, as I'm old and grouchy in my old age, I probably wound up using Linux.


At this day and age most people have some kind a smart phone or tablet (even I have in my household). Skype works well on those. Installing Skype on FreeBSD and even on Linux in an exercise in masochism.


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm not going to install Windows in any which way or form. So VirtualBox is out.

I think you have to have the Linux emulator installed to install it anyway but .... it should be taken care of


```
kldstat
Id Refs Address Size Name
1 34 0xffffffff80200000 1755658 kernel
2 1 0xffffffff81956000 267f48 zfs.ko
3 2 0xffffffff81bbe000 6780 opensolaris.ko
4 1 0xffffffff81bc5000 15050 aio.ko
5 1 0xffffffff81bdb000 b630f0 nvidia.ko
6 2 0xffffffff8273f000 b98d8 linux.ko
7 1 0xffffffff82a11000 357f ums.ko
8 1 0xffffffff82a15000 b32e if_rum.ko
9 1 0xffffffff82a21000 f7c5 snd_uaudio.ko


pkg info |grep c6
linux-c6-0.2 Meta-port for all things CentOS
......
linux_base-c6-6.6_4 Base set of packages needed in Linux mode for i386/amd64 (Linux CentOS 6)
```


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oko said:


> At this day and age most people have some kind a smart phone or tablet (even I have in my household). Skype works well on those. Installing Skype on FreeBSD and even on Linux in an exercise in masochism.



Actually, I got it running on Arch. I've tested audio... installing on my phone to test video.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 19, 2015)

Mainly the issue is Skype 4.3 uses Linux system calls that aren't implemented in the linux(4) ABI translation.  The work is in progress in 11-CURRENT.  Last I heard, Skype clients older than 4.3 were blocked from connecting to the Skype network.  I don't remember hearing if that has changed.  Your best bet if the employer needs Skype may be a Linux VM with USB pass through for the camera.


----------



## User7 (Apr 19, 2015)

But it must be a Skype? Exist many alternative like a Firefox Hello for example.



> I'm not going to install Windows in any which way or form. So VirtualBox is out.



So install Linux or AndroidPC or whatever. Or if You want use skype only once, You can donwload Linux LiveCD (like a mint or debian) and install skype from .deb package.

One more thing. is exist skype web, beta. But need invitation https://web.skype.com/en/


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 19, 2015)

junovitch said:


> Mainly the issue is Skype 4.3 uses Linux system calls that aren't implemented in the linux(4) ABI translation.  The work is in progress in 11-CURRENT.  Last I heard, Skype clients older than 4.3 were blocked from connecting to the Skype network.  I don't remember hearing if that has changed.  Your best bet if the employer needs Skype may be a Linux VM with USB pass through for the camera.



I'm sure right about the skype network but they wouldn't install anyway; well I got the net-im/skype installed but it cores every-time it's run. I got everything working on Arch. Maybe someone has a solution or maybe the ports need to be marked as broken. I really don't know.

But I'm running on my Arch laptop anyway.

Thanks for the replies. I always appreciate the input.


----------



## zspider (Apr 20, 2015)

User7 said:


> But it must be a Skype? Exist many alternative like a Firefox Hello for example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You won't likely find a third party client, Microsoft/Skype hunted them all down and destroyed them with their lawyers. Good luck getting people to use anything other than Skype as well.


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 20, 2015)

I realize Skype is popular, but what about something like ICQ? I loved ICQ when it was the 'in' thing.  Does messaging and video. Is there a FreeBSD port for that?


----------



## User7 (Apr 20, 2015)

> I realize Skype is popular, but what about something like ICQ? I loved ICQ when it was the 'in' thing. Does messaging and video. Is there a FreeBSD port for that?



Probably net-im/pidgin


----------



## taz (Apr 21, 2015)

PacketMan said:


> I realize Skype is popular, but what about something like ICQ? I loved ICQ when it was the 'in' thing.  Does messaging and video. Is there a FreeBSD port for that?



Aahhhh ICQ...those where the days. Back then I was really into ICQ but most people I knew where on MSN. Btw. do you know ICQ stands for? Say "I seek you" fast -> ICQ 

And yes net-im/pidgin has support for ICQ and so do other messenger for example net-im/licq.


----------

